# October NYC Gathering?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Greater NYC Froggers...

If you're interested in attending a gathering in NYC this month, please PM me a list of the dates of any evenings, and the dates of any weekend afternoons, that you are currently available. I'll put the data into a spreadsheet and determine a "most available" date for a gathering. Also, please let me know where you'd prefer to meet - Manhattan, Brooklyn or ??? Your "availability" should just reflect your best current thinking - the random and capricious demands of today's workplace are understood, and sometimes one must answer to a higher calling...

RSVP, otherwise I'll be PMing you...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Just let me know when Bob


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Sunday night - Available
Monday night - Working
Tuesday night - Working
Wednesday night - Possibly
Thursday night - Unavailable
Friday night - Unavailable
Saturday night - Unavailable

I mention working because if a client cancels, I'm available, but I usually only get a couple hours notice... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VII


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Monday-Friday after 6:30pm generally
Weekends are FREEEE!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Whatever the tentative date is, I'll try and make it. I live far from the city now, so things are a bit different nowadays.


----------



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm always working when you've done them in the past.....I'd love to go. I work every other week. This week I'm off.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Drive to Hamburg PA on 10/20. It's going to be 'uge.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

johnc said:


> Drive to Hamburg PA on 10/20. It's going to be 'uge.


John,
Stick around a night and go to Roman's the following day.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd love a ride if anyone's going from nyc


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> John,
> Stick around a night and go to Roman's the following day.


Mike Novy has been good enough to drive me so we will probably have to return that might unfortunately.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: October NYC Gathering - Friday, October 19th*

NYC Froggers,

The response to my request for suggested meeting dates in October has been a little underwhelming. One member (thank you to Matthew Mirabello) suggested I use Doodle.com, as it is a tool that was built to determine optimum meeting times, and I'm willing to give it a try, starting in November. The tool is email driven, so I'll be asking each of you to PM me your email address. You'll be receiving an automated email from Doodle that asks you to select the meeting times in the upcoming month that you're available for a get together. The first available meeting time to get the combined preference of 6 or more members will be declared to be the upcoming meeting date. Please note that the Doodle.com tool does not allow for location preferences. Perhaps we should let the location be chosen by the previously noted "first six members".

For October, I'm recommending next Friday, the 19th. A few months back, Friday was floated as a possible meeting day. For a location, I'm recommending Banter's in Brooklyn, unless anyone knows of a bar that would be relatively quiet on a Friday night.

Please let us know (here on DB or on Facebook) if you're available for next Friday, 6:30pm to ??? at Banter's. I can make it, and if five more people can then that will be the date.

RSVP,
Bob


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Friday is out for me. Email is in my signature. I'm good for any Wednesday, and most Sundays. Bob thanks for your efforts to organise this.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be available for this Friday, won't be there until around 7pm though. (this is hoping I don't have to stay late to finish a project on Friday) I'm usually free all other weekday evenings as well. email is [email protected]


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey y'all. Not going to make it this Friday. Banters to far to go after I get out late on Friday. Weekends are rough for me. Have fun!!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I can come


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I probably won't be able to make it.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I won't be able to make it since I have "frog stuff" on Saturday and Sunday. One of these times...


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> I won't be able to make it since I have "frog stuff" on Saturday and Sunday. One of these times...


Are you going to be vending at the long island reptile show ?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

mongo77 said:


> Are you going to be vending at the long island reptile show ?


For now just White Plains


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> For now just White Plains


Ok, just checking cause it is this Sunday.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn you and rich should vend at the long island show. They have only 1 frog vendor (tim heaths). You'd make a killing at that one


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Frogman8 said:


> Damn you and rich should vend at the long island show. They have only 1 frog vendor (tim heaths). You'd make a killing at that one


I'll give it some thought and mapquest it out.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

mongo77 said:


> Ok, just checking cause it is this Sunday.


Going to hamburg Saturday, but not vending and to Roman's on Sunday for the MADS meet. Maybe next time.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Def look into it, got alot of people lookn for darts in long island. Also can't beat it's hosted In a nice hotel w plenty to do around area


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: October NYC Gathering RESCHEDULED!*

NYC Froggers,

The projected attendance for a gathering on Friday, the 19th, at *Banter's* in Brooklyn has failed to achieve a critical mass - only three of us are available to attend. I'm arbitrarily rescheduling it for Tuesday evening, October 30th. Unless someone has a *better location** to suggest in Manhattan, we'll continue with *Banter's*. 

Please let us know (here on *DB* or on *Facebook*) if you're available for Tuesday the 30th, from 6:30pm to whenever. We should have at least six people planning to attend to make a gathering worthwhile.

Thank you for your understanding...
Bob

* As a straw man, let's say a *better location* has a not-too-noisy ambiance, some tables we can use, reasonably priced drinks, and some sort of food (for people like me who'll be having their dinner there). (Please note that I have no particular bias toward *Banter's* - I do like their paninis, but dislike their wine list - seems to me that they should have a Tuscan red to go with their paninis.)


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Anybody planning on making Tuesday?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I can make it. I will put aside ball for this.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I should be able to make it on Tuesday!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Anybody planning on making Tuesday?


I'm committed, dvknight is committed as well as the two above froggers.

Think you might be able to make it too?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I just discovered two things. One, I'm free that night. Two, apparently there's going to be the storm of the century soon, and it may hit NYC early next week.....


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm pretty new here. Lurked for a bit, finally figured I'd post a bit. Im glad to see there are quite a few keepers of Frogs in NYC. 

I'd like to be part of this gathering. I'm pretty flexible M-F after 6pm and Most Sat and Sundays


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Id like to make it but i have major dental work on the 30th. I dont think ill be in spirits.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Id like to make it but i have major dental work on the 30th. I dont think ill be in spirits.


Bring a funnel for your beer


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like tomorrow evenings gathering is a wash out as there aren't going to be any subways to get us there...


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

radiata said:


> Looks like tomorrow evenings gathering is a wash out as there aren't going to be any subways to get us there...


A canoe or raft should work.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe we could plan the next frog meeting during the Comedy festival? We are looking for some frogs we like to pick them up in person.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Blocker Institute said:


> Maybe we could plan the next frog meeting during the Comedy festival? We are looking for some frogs we like to pick them up in person.


What is the window for the Comedy Festival?


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll be visiting NYC from Canada week of Nov 18. It'd be awesome to meet some NY area froggers!

Ryan


----------

